# iPad Mini non rétina



## Theviins0570 (6 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir,

Je voudrais savoir à combien estimer vous un iPad Mini non Retina en très bonne état.
On me le propose à 200 euros, qu'en pensez vous ?

Et est ce qu'il vaut le coup? D'occasion? L'écran non rétina? J'ai eu la possibilité d'en voir un et c'est vrai que part rapport à l'iPhone 5S, on voyait la différence mais bon ...

Qu'en pensez vous ?

Merci


----------



## Bombigolo (6 Janvier 2014)

C'est ce que je voulais prendre au début , puis j'ai pris le rétina à cause du proc .
Je me dis que si d'ici un an il ne peux plus suivre IOS 8 , 9 .... j'aurai les boules .

Le côté non rétina ne m'avait pas choqué en magasin , quand au prix , il semble
"Dans la moyenne"


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Janvier 2014)

L'écran retina est un gadget... On vivait bien avant, et franchement entre mon ipad 2 et mon ipad air, il n'y a pas un monde côté écran... On devine la différence, mais je ne passe pas mon temps a ausculter l'écran a la loupe...

Par contre, il y a un monde entre ces deux modèles mini en terme de puissance... Le non retina est assez peu réactif, alors que le retina est proche du air côté perf (voir comparatif macg). 

Bref, n'hésite pas, la version retina sinon rien... Mais pas pour le retina...


----------

